# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Forum Dot Net un peu fourre tout.... Diviser ou pas ?

## Troopers

Je me posait une question:
Pourquoi un seul forum pour tout dot net?
Il serait plus facile de s'y retrouver avec un forum par langage , exemple :  -> VB.Net ? C# ? C++.Net ? ASP.Net ? Gnral DotNet ? Autres DoNet ?

actuellement tout est mlang et ce n'est pas forcment vident de s'y retrouver mme si le titre du post (TAG) est sens contenir le langage....

Y'a t'il une volution de prvu  ce sujet?

[EDIT par Marc : Sondage officiel jout]

[EDIT par Marc : Si on dcide de diviser, on lancera un autre sondage pour savoir COMMENT diviser. Les discussions au sujet de savoir COMMENT diviser (le libll des forums ou sous forums diviss) sont donc dsormais Hors sujet dans ce sondage]

----------


## bidou

c'est une rflexion qui est en cours...

----------


## Marc Lussac

On se disait qu'on mettrais ca en place avec les futurs sous forum de phpbb....

C'est prvu donc

----------


## NicolasD

C'est vrai que c'est une bonne ide car en plus du mlange , vu le nombre de posts par jour dans ce forum on a vite fait de voir son thread descendre en3 page en un jour  ::):

----------


## Troopers

Y'a t'il une date prvu pour la mise  jour?

----------


## Anomaly

Pour a, il faudrait que phpBB 2.2 sorte.

----------


## Troopers

> Pour a, il faudrait que phpBB 2.2 sorte.


je vois pas le rapport avec le fait de diviser un forum en plusieurs forums  :8O:

----------


## Anomaly

> je vois pas le rapport avec le fait de diviser un forum en plusieurs forums


Parce qu' l'origine, il tait prvu de crer des *sous-forums*, fonctionnalit implmente seulement dans phpbb 2.2.

Mais bon, si phpbb 2.2 met trop de temps  arriver et si le forum .NET explose, il y aura division du forum, ne te fais pas de soucis. 8)

----------


## neo.51

> Envoy par Anomaly
> 
> Pour a, il faudrait que phpBB 2.2 sorte.
> 
> 
> je vois pas le rapport avec le fait de diviser un forum en plusieurs forums


on a dj normment de forums sur developpez. On ssaye d'en crer le minimum pour viter qu'on perde   ::wink::  

*LA* solution c'est le sous-forum qui sera implment dans la 2.2

Mais la 2.2 semble mettre plus de temps que prvu pour sortir.  ::?:  

La section dotnet et le forum dotnet prennant de plus en plus d'importance on devra peut-tre crer d'autres forums dotnet avant la sortie de la 2.2

Nous sommes en train d'y rflchir, et peser le pour et le contre...

Donc patience   ::):  Mais quoiqu'il arrive nous ferons notre maximum pour vous proposer un service de qualit   ::wink::

----------


## Troopers

Ok merci  ::D:  

On va patienter alors!  ::D:

----------


## Mr.KisS

oui mais bon crer un Forum Python, on peut bien crer un C#/C++, VB.NET et enfin ASP.NET =)

Mais oui 2.2 c pas mal d'aprs ce que j'ai vu.

----------


## Keihilin

J'arrive un peu aprs la bataille mais bon...

Moi je ne suis pas pour du tout :

 ::arrow::  Ca va rapidement me gonfler de devoir aller dans le forum DOTNET/C#, puis dans DOTNET/VB, puis dans DOTNET/ASP, puis dans DOTNET/Divers pour voir les nouveau threads, suivre les dbats et apporter mon lot quotidien d'aide aux utilisateurs perdus.

 ::arrow::  Une division n'empchera pas certains de poster dans le mauvais forum...et c'est plus facile de demander un changement de Tag que de dplacer un message.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je crois que le systme des sous forum est bien adapt justement, car il te permet de choisir de suivre le forum dotnet dans son entiers comme avant, ou de ne voir que le sous forum, bref ca concilie les deux points de vue....

La dcision  prendre est la suivante :
- faire la division maintenant
ou - attendre les sous forum fin 2004 ou dbut 2005

D'un autre cot le traffic est en baisse maintenant, le gros traffic ne reprendra qu'en octobre, et  partir d'octobre il restera que quelque mois  attendre pour les sous forums, qu'en pensez vous ?

Je vais diter le premier message pour lancer un sondage

 ::merci::

----------


## Erwy

tout ce que je peux dire c'est que j'attends avec impatience ce nouveau forum   ::D:

----------


## Keihilin

Je ne suis pas tout  fait convaincu par cette fonctionnalit des sous-forums, et ceci principalement pour la seconde raison que j'ai donn dans mon prcdent post : les modos risquent de devoir faire des dplacements de messages  tour de bras...

D'autre part, si l'on essais de faire une division du forum DOTNET, il faudra invitablement cre un sous-forum "fourre-tout"...au risque de voir tout le monde poster dedans et laisser les autres  l'abandon.

Enfin bon, ne connaissant pas la manire dont cette fonctionnalit sera implment, je me fais peut tre de fausse inquitudes.

Au cours d'une mission, pour une application web de KB, on avait mis un systme de Tags obligatoires...Pour chaque groupe, on pouvait dfinir une liste de Tags et au moment de crer un message, l'utilisateur devait en choisir un dans la liste propose...Ensuite, les listes de messages pouvaient tre filtres par Tag...Ca marche trs bien.

Peut tre que le principe des sous-forums est similaire ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Les forums sont dj dcomposs pour d'autres techno, et ca se passe trs bien (exemple c/c++/vc++/bcb/autres/) . Que cela soit clair et net, les *forums dotnet seront diviss* c'est une *certitude*, tant donn que dotnet fait partie de nos priorits, et que nous allons faire en sorte d'augmenter considrablement le traffic de ce forum, ca sera ingrable dans un seul forum en 2005. (nous avons parfois 10% de croissance par semaine !!!! )

De plus les utilisteurs dotnet sont rarement des boulets, donc je pense que plus de 99% d'entre eux sauront parfaitement s'adapter, et les 1% restant seront "duqus" par les modrateurs.

Donc pour qu'on se comprenne trs bien sur le sujet, les forums DOTNET seont diviss c'est une certitude

La question en suspend c'est uniquement :
1) maintenant c'est urgent
2) on peu attendre les sous forum 

Merci pour votre comprhension  ::ccool::

----------


## Keihilin

Avant tout, crois bien que je suis content de lire que DOTNET fait partie des priorits   ::wink::  

Concernant la question en suspens : a peut attendre !

----------


## abelman

Je pense qu'il est prfrable d'attendre les sous forums.
Le fait de suivre le forum dotnet dans son ensemble est pour moi un bon point car le framework est commun  tous les langages. On peut donc toujours apprendre des choses en lisant des messages qui ne concernent pas notre langage favori.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Cher membres du club.

Il est totalement inutile de dbatre du mode de division du forum dotnet, si on prends la dcision d'attendre fin 2004 et les sous forum, c'est du temps totalement perdu, et comme ce forum fait parti des forums que je suis oblig de lire, et comme je suis totalement *dbord*, si vous dmarez un dbat sur le mode de division alors que ce n'est pas ce que je vous ai demand, cela aura comme rsultat unique de me faire perdre du temps et de m'exasprer au plus haut point   ::(:  

En vertue des regles du forum : http://club.developpez.com/regles/ , auriez vous l'amabilit de rester dans le sujet, et de juste voter pour la division imdiate ou pas....   ::):  

Si on dcide une division fin 2004 avec les sous forum,  ce moment l on relancera un *nouveau sondage* sur le *mode de division*, pour l'instant cette question est totalement *hors sujet*.

A partir de maintenant tout message HS pourra etre supprim  vue et sans explication par un modrateur passant par l

*La question est trs simple*  ::D:  

-> Pensez-vous qu'il faut *diviser ds maintenant* le forum dotnet en plusieurs forums ? _(composition  dterminer ultrieurement lors d'une autre discussion)_ 

-> ou alors *attendre* fin 2004 et phpb 2.2 pour garder un seul forum, avec une subdivision en plusieurs sous forums _(composition  dterminer ultrieurement lors d'une autre discussion)_ 

merci de votre comprhension  ::ccool::

----------


## john.fender

C'est bien que .Net soit une priorit, c'est une plateforme d'avenir et il y a peu de soutiens encore dessus.

Moi je suis pour la division immdiate, plus tot c'est fait, moins y a d'emmerde plus tard.

Rien ne prouve d'ailleurs que Phpbb 2.2 sera fonctionnel et pas buggu.

Autant prendre ses precautions avant.

En plus ca en ameliore d'autant la lisibilit du site, parce que dotnet ca fais bien trop fourre tout.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il semble qu'il y ait une lgre majorit concernant la division.

Je vais donc dmarer un dbat sur la division.
Je ferais le sondage quand on aura une liste de propositions valables.
Comme il n'y  qu'une lgr emajorit, peut etre pourrais t'on commencer par une division minimum, en deux ou 3 fourms, pour commencer, en attendant les sous forums ?

Dbat ici pour comment diviser :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=219002

 ::merci::

----------


## Piotrek

SI j'ai bien compris: la fonctionnalite "sous-forum" permeterait de filtrer .net par themes? (asp, vb, c#...) ?

Si oui c'est une excellente idee.

Quand l'installer ? Personnellement je pense pas que cela soit urgent au niveau pratique (je ne fais que du vb.net winforms, ca me derange pas de lire des posts sur du c# ou aspx)

Je suis d'accord avec Keihilin, l'idee des Tags obligatoires va grandement faciliter le bon fonctionnement

----------

